# HA & AAA Keys



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

I have been pulling my hair out messing with getting 3g to work on a flashed phone. Does anyone know how to pull the HA & AAA keys from a fascinate (or mesmerize/showcase variant)?


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

NM, found a way to pull them.


----------

